# Ghost breeding ?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Do ghost shrimp need brackish water to breed? I looked on a few sites and some say ghost shrimp need brackish water to breed, other sites say they don't and some don't mention if they need it or not.
I have one that's had eggs for about a week now. Will she need salt in the water for the eggs to hatch?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to identify the shrimp, at least by genus. I've heard there are 3 or more "ghost shrimps" in the hobby and some need brackish and some don't


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know what genus, I got them from a petsmart. 
I can try to get a picture of them if it'll help tell what they are.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah, here's an article. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html Is this







your shrimp (pic from the linked thread)?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the same species. Do they prefer heated or unheated, for breeding?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

it says 73-78F. Follow the link above the pic


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Ah. Dang. Well, glad I have about 7 in my nice toasty guppy tank!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How toasty is it? 78 is the perfect temp!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Ah, here's an article. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html Is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what they look like  
I tried to get a picture but it came out blurry, i need a better camera.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That old thread I linked to is the best info I have. There are a couple of serious shrimp breeders on the local forum you could ask. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum.php , but I don't know of anyone breeding ghosts.

For shrimp, you likely need a tripod and a macro lens. But you're right, the camera make all the difference. Even I can get a usable pic with my dad's Canon DSLR with its 2 flashes and zoom lens.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had PetSmart ghost shrimp reproduce in a betta tank, so they _can_ reproduce in fresh water.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> How toasty is it? 78 is the perfect temp!


Not sure. Probably a smidge less than that.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

My tanks get upwards of 83 or 84 degrees in summer. My shrimp don't seem to mind.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> I've had PetSmart ghost shrimp reproduce in a betta tank, so they _can_ reproduce in fresh water.


That's good to know, I guess I better turn the filter off and get a sponge filter for their tank


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The females seem hard to come by though. You will see eggs inside them.


----------

